# Forum Learning Russian Language Getting Started with Russian  New here...

## KPingston

Здравствуйте! My name is Kristina, I'm a high school student, and I just started learning Russian (rigorously) 3 months ago, mainly because I have always loved Russian literature and I want to read it untranslated. I'm also OBSESSED with Russian culture, film, music, etc and I want to study abroad there in college. I read a beginner Russian script book first, and I've been using a "Transparent Language" computer program from the library, "Teach Yourself" by Daphne West (books and cds), and an advanced grammar book that I haven't hardly touched yet because it makes everything a thousand times more complicated than it really is. Other than that, I've made a lot of progress, and found a Russian friend and school that helps me with the conversational part of it. Does anyone know anything about these programs/books and if they are any good? Any suggestions for further reading? Any help would be appreciated. 
Thanks, 
Kristina

----------


## Lampada

Hi, Kristina!  It's a pleasure to have you!   ::  
Take your time and brouse around here, you'll find lots of great resources.

----------


## Leof

I have come for a moment just to greet Kristina and wish her to have a good time around the boards!

----------


## Lt. Columbo

sounds like a good start, rock on. teach yourself russian was the first russian book i got 6 something years ago, cut to the present and ive read crime and punishment in russian and reside in moscow where i wallow in the snow and wrestle babushkas for seats in public transport   ::

----------


## AmyMariovna

Haha. Kristina! We're very similar!
Except that there are absolutely NO russian people at my school.  :: 
It sucks. I wish I could find someone that is, but is one of the main reasons I joined here.  ::  
So far the things Ive used from the beginning is media, a book called Berlitz Russian Phrasebook & dictionary, & of coarse another big russian dictionary. The phrasebook seems like it wouldnt work, but it was magic to me because I was able to pick apart the words & just learn from there. I've gotten incredibly far from the book. It doesnt cover everything, but thats why the media is always good for that. 
I own a "teach yourself" book for french I got in 7th grade, but I dont recommend them because the one i had didnt go through the grammar & other important information of the language. Or maybe that was just mine, i'm not sure. 
I know it doesnt seem like alot, but all I recommend you start with is a BIG russian dictionary, & the phrasebook you can find at barnes & noble or borders or something. Lately I havent used my phrasebook, just music & things like that. 
Its all probably confusing to read because everyone has different ways of learning. Plus I kindof wrote more than I needed to, ect. But Anyway I hope this helps you to some extent!   ::

----------


## Haksaw

Kristina, I suggest you look at the Princeton Russian Language Material Online posting down below...  and use it at your own pace....... If you want, Pimsleur's Russian 1,2,3 can also be downloaded (PM me).  Good luck!

----------

